# Fermax Yeast Nutrient



## Flame145

I just crushed 25 cases of a Cab, Merlot, and Cab Franc today. I will pitch the yeast tomorrow. I am looking for how much of the fermax yeast nutrient I add, and when ??? Can't seem to find it anywhere. If anyone knows I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks Bryan


----------



## Julie

Does it say on the package on how much to use per gallon? I add mine with I add all the other ingredients prior to adding yeast.


----------



## Wade E

Usually its 1 tsp per gallon right when adding everything 24 hours before adding your yeast.


----------



## Tom

Wade E said:


> Usually its 1 tsp per gallon right when adding everything 24 hours before adding your yeast.



Ditto;

Thats what I use.


----------



## PCharles

*When To add Yeast Nutrient*



Flame145 said:


> I just crushed 25 cases of a Cab, Merlot, and Cab Franc today. I will pitch the yeast tomorrow. I am looking for how much of the fermax yeast nutrient I add, and when ??? Can't seem to find it anywhere. If anyone knows I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks Bryan



On page 18 of this reference http://morebeer.com/public/pdf/wredw.pdf you will find the text I'm posting below. 

From MoreWine Guide to Red Winemaking (page 18)
Fermaid-K (AD345): To complement your Go-Ferm addition once fermentation has started, we suggest using Fermaid-K, a complete yeast nutrient also made by Lallemand. Fermaid-K is usually applied at the beginning of the fermentation (cap formation) and again at 1/3 sugar depletion (usually an 8-10 ºBrix drop). A double addition supplies the yeast with enough nutrients to maintain a healthy metabolism throughout the fermentation. In a warm starting fermentation, an 8-10 ºBrix drop may take place in the first two days, so be sure to check your ºBrix early on Day 2. Some winemakers choose to add Fermaid-K in smaller amounts on a daily basis, usually starting on day 1. This is also a fine approach. However, yeast will utilize few nutrients after 10% alcohol. (a 15 ºBrix drop) Additions made after 10% alcohol may only serve to feed spoilage organisms. (Note: 1 g/gal Fermaid-k = 25 ppm Nitrogen)


----------



## Flame145

PCharles said:


> On page 18 of this reference http://morebeer.com/public/pdf/wredw.pdf you will find the text I'm posting below.
> 
> From MoreWine Guide to Red Winemaking (page 18)
> Fermaid-K (AD345): To complement your Go-Ferm addition once fermentation has started, we suggest using Fermaid-K, a complete yeast nutrient also made by Lallemand. Fermaid-K is usually applied at the beginning of the fermentation (cap formation) and again at 1/3 sugar depletion (usually an 8-10 ºBrix drop). A double addition supplies the yeast with enough nutrients to maintain a healthy metabolism throughout the fermentation. In a warm starting fermentation, an 8-10 ºBrix drop may take place in the first two days, so be sure to check your ºBrix early on Day 2. Some winemakers choose to add Fermaid-K in smaller amounts on a daily basis, usually starting on day 1. This is also a fine approach. However, yeast will utilize few nutrients after 10% alcohol. (a 15 ºBrix drop) Additions made after 10% alcohol may only serve to feed spoilage organisms. (Note: 1 g/gal Fermaid-k = 25 ppm Nitrogen)




I also read that, but that was for femaid-K and I think it was with the addition of DAP also. 

I went with 1 tsp. per gallon. I ended up adding 1/2 the amount and will add another 1/2 when fermentation is 1/3 to 1/2 done. Thank you for the response.


----------



## Flame145

Julie said:


> Does it say on the package on how much to use per gallon? I add mine with I add all the other ingredients prior to adding yeast.



Julie, for some odd reason it doesn't say on the package. I thought that was odd too. Usually everything has a recommended usage from the company. Apparantly Fermax doesn't think it is needed. Go figure


----------



## PCharles

*Fermax*

Here is a link that I found that provides some good information regarding Mermax.

http://www.grapestompers.com/articles/yeast_nutrients.htm

I found these measurements for Fermax on the page listed above.

What is a proper dose of DAP and Fermax™ for a wine?
The answer largely depends upon the source and quality of your juice. In general, if you press your own grapes or buy fresh or frozen juice from a vineyard, your doses will be higher than if you make your wine from a wine kit.

If making wine from fresh or frozen juice (not processed - just straight grape juice), here are the recommended doses of DAP and Fermax™:
- 1 gram DAP / liter
- 1 gram Fermax™ / US gallon

If making wine from a wine kit*, the proper doses would be:
- 0.2 to 0.4 grams DAP / liter
- 0.1 to 0.2 grams Fermax™ / US gallon

For example, let's say you have 6 US gallons of fresh grape juice from your backyard that you want to make into wine. Based on the chart above, your recommended doses would be calculated like this:

1 US gallon = 3.79 liters, so 6 gallons = 22.71 liters
Total DAP dose: 22.71 grams
Total Fermax™: 6 grams

Following our dosage recipe, we would add:
- 11.35 grams of DAP and 2 grams of Fermax™ before adding yeast
- 11.35 grams of DAP and 2 grams of Fermax™ once fermentation starts
- 2 grams of Fermax™ at 12-8° Brix


----------



## Flame145

PCharles said:


> Here is a link that I found that provides some good information regarding Mermax.
> 
> http://www.grapestompers.com/articles/yeast_nutrients.htm
> 
> I found these measurements for Fermax on the page listed above.
> 
> What is a proper dose of DAP and Fermax™ for a wine?
> The answer largely depends upon the source and quality of your juice. In general, if you press your own grapes or buy fresh or frozen juice from a vineyard, your doses will be higher than if you make your wine from a wine kit.
> 
> If making wine from fresh or frozen juice (not processed - just straight grape juice), here are the recommended doses of DAP and Fermax™:
> - 1 gram DAP / liter
> - 1 gram Fermax™ / US gallon
> 
> If making wine from a wine kit*, the proper doses would be:
> - 0.2 to 0.4 grams DAP / liter
> - 0.1 to 0.2 grams Fermax™ / US gallon
> 
> For example, let's say you have 6 US gallons of fresh grape juice from your backyard that you want to make into wine. Based on the chart above, your recommended doses would be calculated like this:
> 
> 1 US gallon = 3.79 liters, so 6 gallons = 22.71 liters
> Total DAP dose: 22.71 grams
> Total Fermax™: 6 grams
> 
> Following our dosage recipe, we would add:
> - 11.35 grams of DAP and 2 grams of Fermax™ before adding yeast
> - 11.35 grams of DAP and 2 grams of Fermax™ once fermentation starts
> - 2 grams of Fermax™ at 12-8° Brix



I have also read that. I do not have any DAP. On another note Diamonium Phosphate is one of the ingredient in fermax. That is why I was looking for a regimen just for the addition of Fermax. Apparently no one seems to have. Don't know why, but the best I could find, is 1 tsp. per gallon. Use 1/2 the amount after the lag phase and the other 1/2 after 1/3 to 1/2 complete of the fermentation. Thanks anyway.


----------

